# Fritillaria



## Berthold (Nov 22, 2020)

Is somebody interested in cultivation of Fritillaria?

Here Fritillaria recurva, a jewel from the Californian mountains


----------



## kitfox (Nov 22, 2020)

That is a gorgeous species! Well grown!

I’ve planted several of the commercially-available species/cultivars, but they just don’t seem to like my hot, humid summers and cold, wet winters. kind of like my attempts at Masdevallia coccinea in phrag conditions...they survive a while, but prove to be a money pit...


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 23, 2020)

lovely flower


----------



## eds (Nov 23, 2020)

Very nice. Beautiful colours.

I only have the snakeheads in a bit of the lawn and border and a few of the crown Imperial ones (Prolifera form). I keep looking at some of the others and thinking I have too many pots full of bulbs and other things already!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 24, 2020)

Very adorable, Bertold!


----------



## Vox (Dec 20, 2020)

Berthold, that's a wonderful species. Do you know a vendor in Europe who is selling this? Where can I find a good choice of Frittilarias?


----------



## Don I (Dec 23, 2020)

That's a beauty.
Don


----------



## eds (Dec 24, 2020)

Vox said:


> Berthold, that's a wonderful species. Do you know a vendor in Europe who is selling this? Where can I find a good choice of Frittilarias?



There's seeds available here, Fritillaria recurva (Scarlet Fritillary) --- Rareplants.eu Shop

And this plant is currently closed and listing them as out of stock but I imagine they will have them in again at some point if they're raising them from their own stock,








Fritillaria recurva seedlings x 15


Spectacular red flowers on this American Fritillaria. These are small seedlings and will take a few years of care before they flower. 15 tiny bulbs




www.pitcairnalpines.co.uk


----------



## Vox (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks, Ed. This Rareplants shop seems to have very interesting seeds. I will keep my eyes on it and will try recurva when they have it again.


----------

